

A Blog Comment System That Steals Comments From Facebook - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2013/05/comments-everywhere/

======
MWil
You can't make a private post on Techcrunch's page so the private/public
argument doesn't seem very strong to me. Nor is the fact that you can't delete
it as (unfortunately) that has become common wisdom not to put anything that
you wouldn't want to be permanently public in the first place.

So you're left just with the arguments of ownership and republication. You
gave facebook permission to use your content this way and facebook gave
livefyre permission to build an app that uses your content that way I
presume...maybe I'm just confused about what the SocialSync does and how it
integrates with the host (not the user) account.

~~~
minimaxir
Facebook didn't give LiveFyre permission: the data is public (and the API
access is public too and can be accessed by anyone)

But the data they use doesn't share _back_ to Facebook. Now that I think about
it, Facebook wouldn't like that.

------
fsckin
As a content producer, I love the idea of syndicated commenting system that
actually syncs, but for pretty obvious reasons it doesn't work that way.

What would you suggest as a replacement to LiveFyre?

~~~
minimaxir
I'm a fan of Disqus or Facebook/G+ comments. Disqus has none of the flaws that
LiveFyre has. (although they are both flawed. Blog comments are kinda broken)

------
rehashed
Socialsync meets the definition of synchronization in the assemblance of a
synchronism. I don't see how them failing to meet the authors rather loose
choice of definition justifies them being called liars.

~~~
minimaxir
When I think of sync, I think of Dropbox's or any other cloud storages "all
files are exactly the same in every location". LiveFyre's implementation is
essentially Facebook crossposting.

